# Every single JB rom I try messes up my radio



## softwareguy (Sep 30, 2012)

I had successfully installed the latest AOKP JB for my TMobile T989 and instantly feel in love with it. Talk about waking up a sleeping giant! The phone was amazingly responsive.

Then I called a friend. Back down to planet Earth.... Turns out the outgoing call audio was, well, basically non-existent. You could only hear bits and pieces of what I was saying. So, I thought I try a few more JB roms. Same thing. Reverted back to some ICS roms, they work just fine.

So I thought I would get clever and try going back to the AOKP JB rom and also find some different radios to install. None of them worked. In fact, one of them was nasty and messed up my phone to the point that the UI would take like 1 minute to respond to each action. Talk about scary! In a panic, I restored my previous ICS based rom. It did not fix the problem. I eventually found a UVLH1 radio that fixed the non-responsive phone and the audio, but ONLY on ICS based roms.

The end result is that I am now like a coke addict going through withdraws because I can't run JB!!! ICS seems downright primitive and slow compared to JB!!

Soooooo, the $64,000 question. How do I get a JB rom (preferably AOKP) to work with my TMobile SGH-T989 phone with the UVLH1 radio?? Strange thing is, it does seem like people are having success with JB on the same phone, but for some reason, I am not able to make it work.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------

